# Butterfly Knives



## Wingchun1000 (Nov 14, 2013)

Hi, I have been trying hard to find somewhere to buy a set of Butterfly Knives / Butterfly Swords in the UK. Has anyone brought some that are of a reasonable quality and affordable?
My previous pair were from Pagoda but they have suffered the common problem of the blades starting to 'wobble' in the handles (hideous I know!). I would obviously avoid buying from them!
I do not want to go down the route of buying from Everything Wing Chun as I know others that have had real issues with getting them through uk customs and also the massive import duty bill that you receive afterwords.
Looking to spend up to about £200 GBP including delivery.
Any suggestions?


----------



## Wingchun1000 (Nov 15, 2013)

Ok so I have found the following Butterfly swords on a UK site called Wing Chun World

http://www.wingchunworld.co.uk/silver-chopper-swords-117-p.asp

Has anyone dealt with them or brought a pair of these swords?


----------



## Kwan Sau (Nov 15, 2013)

Buyer beware!?!?!?!?!

http://www.everythingwingchun.com/R...hun-Butterfly-Swords-p/bjd-md01-sasq-d2-s.htm

http://www.wingchunworld.co.uk/curved-hybrid-swords-113-p.asp


----------



## Wingchun1000 (Nov 15, 2013)

Thanks Kwan Sau but I don't really understand your post?
Like I said I am not looking to spend 1000+ dollars at ewc and its a nightmare getting there swords through customs. Then there's the import duty to pay.....


----------



## Kwan Sau (Nov 15, 2013)

I guess my point is this: I've never heard of wing chun world...but at first glance it appears they are trying to sell knives that could be knock offs(?). I'm not sure if wing chun world is perhaps a business vendor/partner with everythingwingchun? If they aren't, then that may be cause for concern for potential customers of wcw if they are plagiarizing. Doesn't speak well for their business ethics. 
What if you were to purchase those sasquatch randall knives as advertised on wcw for 149.00 and you get something entirely different and/or much less quality than you were led to believe. Just my .2


----------



## Wingchun1000 (Nov 15, 2013)

I am just trying to find out if the swords they are selling for £150 are worth £150 and if anyone has brought some before I take the plunge. 

I just really don't have the need for "sasquatch randall knives" if I had a pair I think I would just polish them and put them on the wall in case they were damaged. I just want a pair that are affordable and I can work with and the blades aren't loose.... lol. That's what I am looking for from a £150 purchase. I don't expect to get a pair of 1000 dollar + swords.

Just would like to hear from anyone who has actually picked these things up or tried them. Thanks.


----------



## WcForMe (Nov 15, 2013)

Il be keeping an eye on this thread. Im also in the uk and need to get a pair of knives myself. Just cant seem to find decent ones in the uk according to reviews ive read online! 

Maybe theres a gap in the market over here for them. Good luck mate hope you find some for a decent price!


----------



## Wingchun1000 (Nov 15, 2013)

Thanks WCForME

I guess unless you have tried finding some in the UK like us you don't realize how difficult it is. 

I will keep this post up to date as I find out more about them, I might even just take the plunge and buy a pair. If I do i will update with a review.


----------



## almost a ghost (Nov 15, 2013)

I haven't seen these in America, or any where else, but I'm planning on having some really simple knives made out of sheet metal using my nicer knives as a template. This way I can practice with the weight (currently using wooden knives) and not care about dropping them.


----------



## Wingchun1000 (Nov 17, 2013)

I have found someone 20mins from me who has a pair of the stabber swords from Wing Chun World and reckons they are great for the price. I am going round to try them this afternoon and will post a review - these are the ones:
http://www.wingchunworld.co.uk/silver-stabber-swords-114-p.asp


----------



## WcForMe (Nov 18, 2013)

When ive looked ive always seen these ones looks the best of a bad bunch! 

http://www.crouchingtiger.co.uk/product.php?xProd=164&xSec=1

But i dont know the company or the quality of them. Plus i cant find ANY reviews on them!

Any thoughts?


----------



## Wingchun1000 (Nov 18, 2013)

I live locally to the crouching tiger shop and have looked at these, they are the normal brass handle ones that have been around and just not what I am looking for but thanks.

So I went to take a look at the 'Silver Stabber Swords' from Wing Chun World yesterday. They handle really well, feel balanced and are a great weight, they seem really strong and surprisingly well made for the price. The finish isn't as good as the EWC knives I have seen but not far off and they are much more affordable for me. They actually look and feel great for £150.
In comparison to the ones I have been using with the cast aluminium handles and wobbly blade they are fantastic so I have placed my order.
Hope this helps some others that are looking.


----------



## Wingchun1000 (Feb 2, 2014)

Said I would keep this thread alive so thought I would post an update....

Been using my new swords now for well over a month and have found them great. Used them for fair bit of sword vs pole word in our clubs weapons classes and they seem bullet proof. Two ther guys have brought some too from our club and they are great too, one has the curved blade ones, they look crazy to me feel good in the hand and are of the same quality as mine. Would definately recomend a pair if you are looking affordable as they are much better than anything else I have seen over the years.

Hope this helps.


----------

